# anesthesia for TAVR and TEE



## Jro (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi!  I continue to get a CCI edit between 93355-26 and 00560 for TAVR anesthesia.  The edit states that I can't bill both of them in the same session.  But, I thought that was why the code was created?  Any help?  As a cardiology practice billing for anesthesia is a little out of my comfort zone....help, please.


----------



## diane1217 (May 1, 2015)

So you're coding for the anesthesiologist who performed the TEE?  It is okay to put a 59 modifier on the 93355-26.


----------



## Jro (May 7, 2015)

Yup I am billing for anesthesiologist who also performed the TEE.  However, 59 modifier will not unbundle the TEE code and the anesthesia code.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2022)

Check whether anesthesiologist is certified TEE provider...


----------

